# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  ۩╠الاستديو التحليلي لمبارة (المريخ Vs الامل) في الدوري الممتاز╣۩

## امير الشامى

*
  

الاستديو التحليلي في اولي مباريات الفرقتين في الدوري الممتــــ 2012 ـــــاز
فدعونـا نبحر سويـا عبر تفاصيل هذا اللقاء من خلال هذه المساحة ..
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*بطاقة المبـاراة




VS


المريخ العاصمي
الامل عطبرة


 
مكان و زمـان المبـاراة


التاريخ : الاربعاء 29 فبراير 2012
التوقيت : 20:00 - بتوقيت السودان
          17:00 - بتوقيت gmt مكان اللقاء : ملعب المريخ الدولي - ام درمان


الإفتتـاح : 1964م
سعة الإستاد : يسع الملعب لـ 42.250 مقـعد
أرضية الملعب : عشبيـــــة






القنـوات الناقلة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






معلق المباراة






(سوار الدهب) 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*فـريق المريخ العاصمي.









(تاريخ التأسيس : 1927م)


الزعـــيم ..الإنجـــازات :بطل كأس الكؤوس الافريقية (1989)وصيف كأس الاتحاد الافريقي (2007)بطل سيكافا مرتين (1986 - 1994)الدوري السوداني 16 مرة (الدوري الممتاز 5 مرات)كـأس السودان 19 مرة
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*ا                                                   ا لجهاز الفني لفريق المريخ
المدرب: هيرون ريكاردو ..الجنسية : برازيلي ..
مساعد المدرب : ابراهيم حسين ..


*

----------


## امير الشامى

*نادي الامــل عطبرة ..


(تاريخ التأسيس : 1964م)


فهود الشمالالانجازات :التمثيل في بطولة الكونفدرالية للعام الثاني علي التواليالوصول لدور ال 16 في الكونفدرالية للعام 2010 ..
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مباريات المريخ العاصمي والامل العطبراوي دائماً ما تعد بالاثارةوالندية المطلوبتين .. المباراة التي ستقام في بداية الموسم ستكون علي صفيح ساخنكما عودتنا لقاءات الفريقين وان كانت عوامل مثل افتقار اللاعبين لفورمة المبارياتوللياقة البدنية اللازمة ستكون عوامل سلب علي متعة وقوة المباراة ..اعداد الفريقانصاحبته بعض العوامل السلبية مثل قلة المباريات الودية المطلوبة وتاخر انضمام بعضاللاعبين ولكن المباراة تعد بلقاء تنافسي من العيار الثقيل كما عودتنا معظم مباريات الفرقتين ..المريخ العاصمي


المريخ الذي يبدأ حملة الدفاع عن لقبه في الممتاز اجري بعضالتغييرات علي جهازه الفني واللاعبين حيث يدير الامور الفنية فيه الان البرازيلي ريكاردومع الوطني ابراهومة وطاقم برازيلي معاون .. وقد أدي الفريق عدد من المباريات الودية التياظهرت تقدماً نسبياً في النواحي البدنية والفنية .. اعتمد البرازيلي ريكاردو في مبارياته الوديةعلي اللعب ب : 4 4 2 وفق مشتقات تختلف في الحالة الهجومية عنها في الحالة الدفاعية وذلكباللعب باكرم في حراسة المرمي ورباعي دفاعي مكون من باسكال ونجم الدين في محور الدفاع ومصعبوبله جابر في طرفي الملعب .. المحور يشغله كلاً من امير كمال ( محور صريح) في حين يقومالباشا بالربط بين المحور وصناعة اللعب باداء ادوار هجومية ودفاعية في آن واحد ..صناعة اللعبسيشغلها القادم فيصل موسي في حين يلعب امامه كاجنحة ( مهاجمي جنب ) ساكواها وراجي في حينيمثل اديكو اللاعب المهاجم الصريح في التشكيلة المريخية ..
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*وسيعتمد ريكاردو في الغالب الاعم علي التشكيلة الآتية :-  
*

----------


## امير الشامى

* وسيعتمد المصري محمود في الغالب الاعم علي التشكيل الاتي :- 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*أسئلة للنقـاش 









{1}  كيف تقيم إعداد الفرقتين للممتاز 2012   ؟؟{2} ماهي الاوراق الرابحة للفرقتــــــــــين  ؟.{3} كيف تنظر للمدرستين البرازيلية والمصرية في القدرة علي قيادة الفرقتينوايضاً من واقع التجارب السابقة للمدرستين في السودان  ؟؟{4}  الفريقان يخوضان غمار المنافسة الافريقية :(أ) هل ستكون المباراة فرصة طيبة للاحتكاك والتجريب قبل اللقاءات الافريقيةام ان مباريات الممتاز لاتخدم الاندية افريقيا لاختلاف المنافستين  ؟(ب) هل شكل الفرقتين من النواحي الفنية ونوعية اللاعبين مُبشر افريقياً ؟{5} توقع نتيجـة المبـاراة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ابداع ياحبيب وعمل احترافى جميل ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

أسئلة للنقـاش 









{1}  كيف تقيم إعداد الفرقتين للممتاز 2012   ؟؟

اتوقع ان يواصل الزعيم سيطرته على الساحة المحلية فى هذا الموسم مع تراجع فى مستوى فرقة الامل ..{2} ماهي الاوراق الرابحة للفرقتــــــــــين  ؟.

بالنسبة للمريخ فيصل موسى اديكو ساكواها وراجى ..

اما الامل سولى شريف الفكى ايمن امبدة..{3} كيف تنظر للمدرستين البرازيلية والمصرية في القدرة علي قيادة الفرقتينوايضاً من واقع التجارب السابقة للمدرستين في السودان  ؟؟

من واقع التجارب الماضية ارى التفوق للمدرسة البرازلية على المدرسة المصرية ..{4}  الفريقان يخوضان غمار المنافسة الافريقية :(أ) هل ستكون المباراة فرصة طيبة للاحتكاك والتجريب قبل اللقاءات الافريقيةام ان مباريات الممتاز لاتخدم الاندية افريقيا لاختلاف المنافستين  ؟(ب) هل شكل الفرقتين من النواحي الفنية ونوعية اللاعبين مُبشر افريقياً ؟

بكل تاكيد المباراة خير اعداد للفرقتين فى مشوارهم الافريقى وشكل الفريقين مبشر نوعا ما لتخطى عقبة الدور الاول من البطولة الافريقية مع افضلية للفرقة الحمراء فى هذا المنحى ..{5} توقع نتيجـة المبـاراة
اتوقعها 2/0للزعيم




لك منى كل الود يامبدع ..
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ماشاء الله مجهود جميل يا امير لك الشكر .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

ماشاء الله مجهود جميل يا امير لك الشكر .



والله ما قصر تب ..
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*تسلمو على المرور
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق للزعيم.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*أعتقد بلة جابر ونجم الدين موقوفين ولن يشتركا
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*والله يا أمير بالجد شغل معلمين وقمة في الابداااااااااااااااع 
براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو

بالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*روعة والله يا امير  
وشغل معلمين
وبالتوفيق لزعيم الكرة السودانية
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا اخى امير الشامى شغل تمام ربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*تسلم اخي امير ده شغول احتراف ربنا يزيدك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

أعتقد بلة جابر ونجم الدين موقوفين ولن يشتركا



و احمد الباشا  موقوف 
و تاسيس المريخ كان عام 1908م  التغير يبدا من هنا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امير الشامي
تقديم رائع جدا اتمنى ان تكمل روعته بانتصار المريخ العظيم
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تبقت 15 دقيقة لبداية المباراة

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*علي بركة الله 
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انطلاق المباراه
وتبادل للكره بين اديكو ساكواها والعجب وفيصل موسي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*حسب كلام المزيع
جمهور غفييييييييييييييييير
وكره ضائعه لفيصل موسي
سمع اضاني النوبه شغااااااااااااااله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*التشكيلة
يس في حراسة المرمى
واوا قلع الضفر كرنقو مصعب 
امير كمال سعيد السعودي فيصل موسى والعجب
اديكو وسكواها
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*رابط المباراة ياشباب 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الازاعه السودانيه والازاعه الرياضيه
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*هاكم الرابط بس مشاركننا الج........
http://www.sudanradio.info/media/

*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الجمهور يشتكي من الصعوبه في الدخول للاستاد
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ربع الساعة ولا جديد يزكر 

التعادل قائم حتي الان

*

----------


## عجبكو

*هسي انا مالي و مال كورة الجلافيط 

بدل الرياضية تنقل كورة و امدرمان تنقل كورة الاتنين بنقلو مع بعض !!!!!!!!!!!!!1

الله كريم بس 

*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الازاعه السودانيه والازاعه الرياضيه




شكرا يا زعيم

*

----------


## سيدو

*
الشوط الاول


(0)  ـــــ (0)


الدقيقــــــــ(18)ـــــــــــة

*

----------


## sonstar

*اها يا الجويه الوضع كيف
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ضربة مرمي للمريخ وبعض الاتربة الان في الاستاد 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					

هاكم الرابط بس مشاركننا الج........
http://www.sudanradio.info/media/




الرابط لا يعمل
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يس يستلم كورة و بلعب لي مصعب
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*قويه من كرنقو تعلو عارضة الحارس مرتضي حسن 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ملف للاذاعات السودانية



http://www.mediafire.com/?i1roema76t8z299


فك الملف المضغوط

 بعد كده فقط دبل كليك علي الملف

 بس لازم يكون عندك برنامج VLC


منقووول من كورة 

نزلوه و شغلوه بي vlc انا جربتو و شغال معاي 


*

----------


## سيدو

*كرنقو وجانبية وراسية من حسن جزيرة للسعودي واديكو وتقدم
*

----------


## سيدو

*الجمهور يطالب بركلة جزاء والفاضل ابو شنب يشير بأستمرار اللعب
*

----------


## سيدو

*المريخ يفرض الضغط الكامل علي فريق الامل وهنالك مخالفة لصالح الامل
*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الاول


(0)  ـــــ (0)


الدقيقــــــــ(24)ـــــــــــة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*حرق اعصااااااااااااااااااااب 

عدييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أكرم وييييين ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أكرم وييييين ؟؟



​اتأخر فى آخر تمرين وابعدو المدرب
*

----------


## midris3

*اكرم معاقب عشان اتاخر

*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ملف للاذاعات السودانية



http://www.mediafire.com/?i1roema76t8z299


فك الملف المضغوط

بعد كده فقط دبل كليك علي الملف

بس لازم يكون عندك برنامج VLC


منقووول من كورة 

نزلوه و شغلوه بي vlc انا جربتو و شغال معاي 





شكرا عجبكو الحمدلله اشتغلت معاي

بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## farandakas

*​والله دا عذاااااااااااااااااااااااب
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					

​والله دا عذاااااااااااااااااااااااب



في شنو يا جماعة الخير 
نحن عايشين على كتابتكم دي ( لا صوت ولا صورة)
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*اكرم معاقب عشان اتاخر من الزمن
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*خلآآآآآآآآآآآآآص جينا للت والعجن
الحاصل شنو يا جماعه ما تنقطعوا كتير كده
الركب اشتغلت !!
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

* الشوط الاول


(0)  ـــــ (0)


الدقيقــــــــ(38)ـــــــــــة

*

----------


## mub25

*خروج امير كمال بالاصابة
المصائب لا تاتي فرادا
*

----------


## سيدو

*اصابه امير كمال 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الجديد شنو يا اخونا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بنى زرقان اخبارهم شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الامل يلعب بتكتل كبير والمريخ في سيطرة كامله للقاء وتتوالي الهجمات وسؤ الطالع
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان عودة البث من الي استاد المريخ 

الدقيقة 40 ولا جديد 

اصابة امير كمال و دخول مجدي امبده بديلا له
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*جانبية لصالح المريخ ومصعب يمرر لاديكو وتتحول للخلف
*

----------


## جواندي

*النيل يفوز علي هلال بوتسودان
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*حضور جماهيري غفير من الصفوه الابرار ونتمني المتعه والفرجه الرائعة ..
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

اصابه امير كمال 



اللهم اعده بالسلامه درة الملاعب . . . بنى زرقان عينهم حآآآآآآآآآره !!
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الامل يعلب بخطة دفاعية بحتة ويعتمد علي الهجمات المرتدة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووق
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الامل يعلب بخطة دفاعية بحتة ويعتمد علي الهجمات المرتدة



كعادة الفرق التي سيواجهها المريخ في ارضه ووسط جمهوره 
فكل الفرق ستلعب بخطة دفاعية بحتة 
وعلى مدرب المريخ تفعيل الهجوم بصورة كبيرة 
وعلى لاعبي المريخ تسريع اللعب اكثر وفتح اللعب بالاطراف اكثر حتى يتم ضرب الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يالمكاشفى فوووق



مشتاقين يا شيخ كته !!
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*اجمل لقطة في المباراة تسديده من منتصف الملعب لمجدي امبده ومرتضي يبعدها للزاويه للمريخ
*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الاول


(0)  ـــــ (0)


الدقيقــــــــ(نهاية الشوط)ـــــــــــة
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*شوط اول مدربين والشوط الثاني شوط لاعبين ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي
وتسديده قويه من مجدي امبده يصدها الحارس باعجوبه 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا رب هدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل

منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*شوط الهليل والاهلي ايضا انتهي تعادل نتمناها شنداويه 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 53 (32 من الأعضاء و 21 زائر)

عجبكو,Abdulhadi mohammed,مامون,مرتضي دياب+,مريخابي و افتخر,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,المغترب القديم,الوطن الغالي,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابواخلاص,احمد محمد عوض,احمد جبريل,ارخبيل,farandakas,حسن بدري,جواندي*+,kramahmad,midris3,Mohamed Eisa,mosa2000,mub25,ستيفن وورغو+,sonstar,عبداللطيف,نادرالداني+,ود البقعة,طارق حامد+,كته




منصوووووووووووورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 53 (32 من الأعضاء و 21 زائر)

عجبكو,Abdulhadi mohammed,مامون,مرتضي دياب+,مريخابي و افتخر,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,المغترب القديم,الوطن الغالي,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابواخلاص,احمد محمد عوض,احمد جبريل,ارخبيل,farandakas,حسن بدري,جواندي*+,kramahmad,midris3,Mohamed Eisa,mosa2000,mub25,ستيفن وورغو+,sonstar,عبداللطيف,نادرالداني+,ود البقعة,طارق حامد+,كته



منصوووووووووووورين باذن الله



​يارب دايمآ عامرين وفايزيين
*

----------


## ود إدريس

*الصفوه الجوه الاستاد طمنونا الكوره ماشه كيف والزعيم لاعب كيف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*في الشوط الثاني سوف تكون الكلمة للياقة البدنية ان شاء الله 
فمن له مخزون لياقي جيد هو الذي سيكسب الرهان 
وعلى لاعبي المريخ ان يعرفوا بانهم الافضل في هذا الجانب 
لذا نتوقع ان يضرب المريخ بقوة في الشوط الثاني وان ينهار الامل وتتوالى الاهداف 
باذن الله الامل مضروب مضروب ومن الاستحالة ان يصمت كل الشوط الثاني 
فقط نتمنى ان يسرع لاعبي المريخ اللعب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ملخص الشوط الاول من الاعلامي المتميز عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول حيث خرجنا منه بالنقاط التالية :

المريخ ساعد الامل بالكرات الطائشة والعالية امام المرمى 
 وافتقد المريخ التركيز وكرنقو لم تكن له اي مساهمة وفيصل عجب بعيد كل البعد وتمريراته خاطئة وتمركزه خاطئ 
المريخ ازداد سوءاً بعد خروج امير 
فريق يلعب بتسعة او ثمانية لاعبين في الدفاع فلماذا يلعب المريخ باثنين محاور واثنين في قلب الدفاع مقابل مدافع واحد من الامل 
الامل نجح بدرجة امتياز في حرمان المريخ من الفوز 
حيث قام بمراقبة مفاتيح اللعب في المريخ 
المريخ مشكلته ان مصعب عمر دون المستوى المطلوب في الناحية الشمال وايضا كرنقو وان المريخ افتقد بله جابر كصانع العاب ماهر في الطرف اليمين 
الامل لن يتخلى عن اسلوبه الذي لعب به في الشوط الاول 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته متلمين في الحرم ان شاء الله 
يا عجبكو يعني ناس من داخل الاستاد ديل ما بقول ليك غير امير كمال اصاب ...
ماهو تقيمهم لاداء المريخ في الشوط الاول ؟
هل المريخ واصل في بنفس المستوي الذي لعبه مع حرس الحدود والفريق الزامبي ؟

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ملاحظات الاعلامي عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول اتمنى ان يكون المستر ريكاردو قد دونها في دفتره عسى ولعل ينصلح الحال لان الدوري مازال في بداياته  

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته متلمين في الحرم ان شاء الله 
يا عجبكو يعني ناس من داخل الاستاد ديل ما بقول ليك غير امير كمال اصاب ...
ماهو تقيمهم لاداء المريخ في الشوط الاول ؟
هل المريخ واصل في بنفس المستوي الذي لعبه مع حرس الحدود والفريق الزامبي ؟





ي شيخ طارق الا الناس يرجعو من الكورة  وبعدين يفهمونا الحاصل شنو 

مصعب الجاك و كولا حاضرين المباراة في الاستاد و انشاء الله يرجعو بالتحليل 

و منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

ملخص الشوط الاول من الاعلامي المتميز عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول حيث خرجنا منه بالنقاط التالية :

المريخ ساعد الامل بالكرات الطائشة والعالية امام المرمى 
 وافتقد المريخ التركيز وكرنقو لم تكن له اي مساهمة وفيصل عجب بعيد كل البعد وتمريراته خاطئة وتمركزه خاطئ 
المريخ ازداد سوءاً بعد خروج امير 
فريق يلعب بتسعة او ثمانية لاعبين في الدفاع فلماذا يلعب المريخ باثنين محاور واثنين في قلب الدفاع مقابل مدافع واحد من الامل 
الامل نجح بدرجة امتياز في حرمان المريخ من الفوز 
حيث قام بمراقبة مفاتيح اللعب في المريخ 
المريخ مشكلته ان مصعب عمر دون المستوى المطلوب في الناحية الشمال وايضا كرنقو وان المريخ افتقد بله جابر كصانع العاب ماهر في الطرف اليمين 
الامل لن يتخلى عن اسلوبه الذي لعب به في الشوط الاول 





شكرا ليك يا نادر وشكرا للاذاعي المخضرم عبدالرحمن عبدالرسول ...
نتمني ان يكون ريكاردو قد درس طريقة اداء الامل ونبه للاعيبه لطريق فك هذا التكتل الدفاعي من الامل ...
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الاهلي شندي كاد ان يباغت الهلال من خلال باسيرو بضربة رأسية قوية في بداية الشوط الثاني لمباراة الهلال واهلي شندي 
وفي الاخبار ان الاهلي شندي هو الاقرب للفوز حسب اذاعة المباراة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اهلى شندى ضيع ليهو قون
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب 
*

----------


## كته

*تانى ضيعو قون
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*خمسة دقائق لمباراة الهلال واهلي شندي والنتيجة مازالت تعادلية وواضح ان الهلال يعتمد على سرعة سادومبا وكاريكا ولكن ايضا الاهلي خطير ويمكنه ان يحرز الهدف في اي لحظة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					


شكرا ليك يا نادر وشكرا للاذاعي المخضرم عبدالرحمن عبدالرسول ...
نتمني ان يكون ريكاردو قد درس طريقة اداء الامل ونبه للاعيبه لطريق فك هذا التكتل الدفاعي من الامل ...



ومشكور يا شيخ طارق وربنا يعينا بس على الراديو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الاخ خروج العجب ودخول راجي عبد العاطي 
وصراحة استغرب لجلوس راجي في الدكة 
واتوقع ان يحدث راجي تحول جيد في المباراة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*المباراة متوقفه وتستأنف بمخالفة للمريخ 
*

----------


## كته

*ناس الامل قامو للعواره
*

----------


## سيدو

*راسية من كرنقو لراجي وتعود في الوسط من موسي 
*

----------


## كته

*مفروض تكون حمراء
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بدات الاعصاب في الانفلات الهم ثبت قلوبنا وانصر المريخ 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله حيرتونا يالعيبه المريخ معسكر ومباريات اعداديه وبعد دا اداء باهت لا عذر لكم
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مباراة مغلقه بين الفريقين ونقترب من الدقيقه الثامنة من الشووط الثاني والتعادل السلبي قائم ..
*

----------


## سيدو

*مخالفه للمريخ راجي في الوسط ومقطوعه من كرنقو ووتتحول وتعدي لجانبية للمريخ
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*المذيع ده الله يكفينا شرو 
*

----------


## كته

*وبعدين
*

----------


## سيدو

*توجيهات مستمره من ريكارو والمريخ يبحث عن ثغره للوصول لمرمي الامل ومخالفة للمريخ مع راجي
*

----------


## سيدو

*مبعده وتتحول لركنية للمريخ والرابعه للمريخ
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الضربات الثابته دي حيستفيدو منها متين ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*يا جماعه الهواء معانا ولا معاهم
*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الثاني


(0)  ـــــ (0)


الدقيقــــــــ(12)ـــــــــــة
*

----------


## كته

*عشان كده انا الرادى ده اصلو مابدورو
*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*الحكاية شنو ياجماعة ، إن شاء الله منتصرين .
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## سيدو

*بلبوط وسقوط وتعود ناحية ضفر لساكواها وتتحول لجانبية للمريخ
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

يا جماعه الهواء معانا ولا معاهم





ههههههههههههههههه
الهواء الاول
لوك الصبر

*

----------


## سيدو

* مصعب لاديكو وسعيد وتحضير كتير يا برشلونا وكرنقو وتسديد قوي وتتحول لمرمي للامل

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*واضح ان المريخ يؤدي ببطء شديد حيث تكثر العاب التحضير الخلفي للفريق 
مما يساعد فريق الامل على تقفيل الثغرات بسرعة والتأهب للمدافعة 
اللهم انصرنا عليهم يارب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هدف للامل 
واحسن عشان يفيقوا من البعملوا فيهو ده
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*للاسف هدف للامل
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هدف للامل من خطأ فادح لمصعب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*خمو وصرو
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					



ههههههههههههههههه
الهواء الاول
لوك الصبر




اها تقول لى برضو لوك الصبر كملنماهو عديل كده 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هذا ما ظللنا نحذر منه كثيرا 
عدم حسم المباراة مبكرا عندما تكون مسيطر عليها يعطي الفريق الاخر الامل في الفوز وخطف الهدف وهذا ما كان
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

* ال
 الشوط الثاني


(0)  ـــــ (1)


الدقيقــــــــ(21)ـــــــــــة
 

*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله دي كارثه الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله كريم
قدر الله وماشاء فعل
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يمكن للمريخ ان يحقق النصر لو تماسك اللاعبون بصورة جيدة 
الان لاعبي المريخ في امتحان حقيقي سوف يظهر معادن اللاعبين وقوة تحملهم وقوة دفعهم الحقيقية في المواقف الصعبة 
مباراة اليوم هي درس كبير يجب ان يتعلم منه الكل 
خاصة اللاعبين والمدرب 
واحسن حاجة ان الدرس اتى مبكرا جدا 
فالمشوار مازال طويل والاهم هو البطولة الافريقية والتي سيكون فيها الضغط النفسي اكبر مما يحدث الان 
فماذا يفعل لاعبو المريخ الان 
لنرى ذلك
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*بداية تشكيل خاطي من ريكاردو
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الجمهور ايضا يتعلم من هذا الدرس مدى الصبر ومواصلة التشجيع في المواقف الصعبة 
صراحة الامل يقدم خدمة كبيرة للمريخ الان 
في الماضي كان المريخ يفوز بالاربعة والخمسة وينهزم في البطولات الافريقية 
الان المريخ ينهزم في الممتاز فهل يعي الدرس من الوهلة الاولى ويصلح الحال ام يستمر مسلسل الخذلان 
نتمنى ان ينقلب الحال باذن الله من خسارة الى فوز باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الناس الفى الاستاد هناك الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*مباريات وديه ( اندروووووس) الله يخيبكم
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حتى الان نتيجة الهلال واهلي شندي التعادل السلبي وبدأ الهلال يبادل الاهلي شندي السيطرة والخطورة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اتمنى الا يقوم الجمهور بشتم لاعبي المريخ وان يصمت (اضعف الايمان ) خيرا من ان يشتم
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*احساسي انو في هدف للمريخ 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اااخ من الراديو اااااااااااااااااخ من الاتحاد العام الذي حرم الملايين من مشاهدة اللقاء 
على الاقل كنا سنحكم على شكل الفريق في اول مباراة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الكوره هناك الدقيقه 
والحاصل شنو
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

احساسي انو في هدف للمريخ 



باذن الله يا سيدو
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*تبديل للامل واللاعب بلبوط علي ارضية الملعب
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اااخ من الراديو اااااااااااااااااخ من الاتحاد العام الذي حرم الملايين من مشاهدة اللقاء 
على الاقل كنا سنحكم على شكل الفريق في اول مباراة





والله والله والله
ده اسواء اتحاد فى البلد دى
*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*بداية غير مبشرة
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ياربي في فريق اسمو الهدف عطبره
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الروح والاصرار والعزيمة واللعب الرجولي والحماسي يجب ان تظهر الان 

*

----------


## سيدو

*راسية ساكواها والحارس يتدخل والحكم بقول مرمي للامل
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

تبديل للامل واللاعب بلبوط علي ارضية الملعب




الليله اصلو مابقوم من الشبر ده

*

----------


## سيدو

*مجدي ومخالفة للمريخ من الناحية الجنوبية الغربية وموتيابا في المخالفة عرضية
*

----------


## سيدو

*هجمه خطيره للمريخ ومرتضي حارس الامل ومصعب تتحول لجانبية للامل
*

----------


## سيدو

*اديكو واستلام ومحاولة المرور وجانبية للمريخ وكرنقو ومخالفة للمريخ
*

----------


## كته

*بكره سجلو ادم ساير
*

----------


## سيدو

*ضفر ليس وتمرير لمصعب وراجي والناحية الشرقية ومرور لسعيد 
*

----------


## سيدو

* الشوط الثاني


(0)  ـــــ (1)


الدقيقــــــــ(35)ـــــــــــة

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*وضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع الامل
*

----------


## كته

*شوفتو الرادى ده
انا بتشام بيهو
ومابجيب نتيجه
على كل حال
ارضو بالواقع
*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*عسى ان تكرهو شيئا وهو خير لكم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ناس شندى ضيعو مليون انفراد
ونحن
انفراد واحد جابو فينا قون
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اذكر مباراة للمريخ كانت بين المريخ وحي العرب تقدم المريخ بهدفين وادرك حي العرب التعادل في الشوط الثاني وبعدها تخندق العرب في مرماه ومرت اربعة دقائق في الزمن بدل الضائع وخرج ابن خالي عماد الذي كان قد دخل معي الكورة ولكني ظللت باقيا في مدرجات الاستاد حتى قام حسن المصري مدرب المريخ آنذاك باجراء تغيير في الزمن بدل الضائع باخراج قاقرين ودخول جعفر عباس وكان جعفر يجيد اللعبات الراسية فدخل جعفر وتوجه نحو المرمى وكانت الكورة ركلة حرة غير مباشرة لصالح المريخ فلعبها سكسك عالية في المرمى وتقدم لها جعفر ولعبها راسية قوية في المرمى هدف جميل اجبر كل من خرج من الاستاد للدخول مرة اخرى لمشاهدة ماذا حدث .
كان ذلك في الزمن الجميل زمن الروح والاصرار والعزيمة والحماس الدافق فهل يفعلها المريخ اليوم امام الامل ويحقق الفوز في الدقائق المتبقية .
اعرف ان الوقت ليس مناسباً لتلك الحكاوي ولكن ماذا نفعل مع الراديو وهو يقوم باذاعة مباراة الهلال والاهلي والمريخ مهزوم في امدرمان بهدف ونحن ننتظر قدرنا المحتوم  .

*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اذكر مباراة للمريخ كانت بين المريخ وحي العرب تقدم المريخ بهدفين وادرك حي العرب التعادل في الشوط الثاني وبعدها تخندق العرب في مرماه ومرت اربعة دقائق في الزمن بدل الضائع وخرج ابن خالي عماد الذي كان قد دخل معي الكورة ولكني ظللت باقيا في مدرجات الاستاد حتى قام حسن المصري مدرب المريخ آنذاك باجراء تغيير في الزمن بدل الضائع باخراج قاقرين ودخول جعفر عباس وكان جعفر يجيد اللعبات الراسية فدخل جعفر وتوجه نحو المرمى وكانت الكورة ركلة حرة غير مباشرة لصالح المريخ فلعبها سكسك عالية في المرمى وتقدم لها جعفر ولعبها راسية قوية في المرمى هدف جميل اجبر كل من خرج من الاستاد للدخول مرة اخرى لمشاهدة ماذا حدث .
كان ذلك في الزمن الجميل زمن الروح والاصرار والعزيمة والحماس الدافق فهل يفعلها المريخ اليوم امام الامل ويحقق الفوز في الدقائق المتبقية .
اعرف ان الوقت ليس مناسباً لتلك الحكاوي ولكن ماذا نفعل مع الراديو وهو يقوم باذاعة مباراة الهلال والاهلي والمريخ مهزوم في امدرمان بهدف ونحن ننتظر قدرنا المحتوم  .






ده كان زمان يانادر
قبل طياره المتعافى
*

----------


## سيدو

*النتيجة لازالت تقدم الامل بهدف حمدوووو
*

----------


## كته

*ياالله درون
*

----------


## سيدو

*راسية ومتابعه لحارس الامل والمريخ يعمل بكل ما اوتيه من قوه 
*

----------


## سيدو

*تبديل ثالث واخير للامل
*

----------


## سيدو

*خروج حمدو ودخول قصي
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الاهلى يهدر ضربة جزاء
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ياالله درون



يعني نصوم و نفطر علي الدرون
*

----------


## سيدو

*مرمي وكرنقو وتمرير لموتيابا وانس الطاهر للامل ومخالفة للامل 
*

----------


## سيدو

*45 دقيقه للشوط الثاني ومباراة الهليل انتهت مباراته بالتعادل بدون اهداف
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

الاهلى يهدر ضربة جزاء




الاهلى منو
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*خروج فيصل موسى قصم ظهر الوسط
اشراك العجب من البداية حسم النتيجة
مصعب   سيعانى منه الجميع
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سبحان الله 
الهلال يتعادل في شندي بدون اهداف 
والمريخ يخسر في ارضه وبين محبيه بهدف 
نتمنى هدف تعادل على اسوء الفروض 
يقلب هذه الموازنة الصعبة
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الحكم لم يشير للزمن المضاف والمريخ يأمل في التعادل
*

----------


## الحارث

*ياالله يارب

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الاهلى حقنا
*

----------


## سيدو

*كرنقو وعرضية وتعدي من اديكو وجانبية
*

----------


## سيدو

*مقطوعه للامل ومحمد يحي وتمرير لادم وتقدم ومصعب وتتحول لجانبية مريخيه

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*دا  ما المريخ المريخ  لاعب  غدا
*

----------


## سيدو

*مجدي باسكال وعرضية وراسية ومحمد يحي يقطع سعيد وكرنقو
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اين مريخ المبارايات الاعدادية
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*كرنقو وعرضية وتعود لمصعب لضفر ويفتح الملعب لباسكال ويعدي ومرور 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*عكسية ارضيه يعنى شنو؟
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف 
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف يا لطيف 
*

----------


## سيدو

*ونهاية المباراة 
*

----------


## سيدو

*جماهير المريخ في لقطه فنيه رائعه تصفق للفريق الفائز 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مبروك  الامل  -مبروك اولاد  الحديد والنار
وهاردلك  رديف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الجماهير بأكملها تصفق وما احلاها من روح رياضية عالية دروس وعبر 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*درس جديد 
فجماهير المريخ تصفق لفرقة الامل 
برافو جماهير المريخ 
فقدر المريخ اليوم هو ان يخسر وهذا ما قدره الله سبحانه وتعالى 
لذا يجب ان تاخذ الامور مجراها الطبيعي 
وعلى لاعبي المريخ الجلوس مع مدربهم لمعرفة الحاصل وتدارك الامر
والاستفادة من الدرس قدر الامكان وعدم تكرار ما حدث في المرات القادمة باذن الله
جميل ان تكون هناك فرق تهزم القمة ووتتعادل معها فهذا مؤشر عافية للكرة السودانية 
فقديما كنا نرى فرق الهلال والمريخ تنتصر بالاربعات والخمسات وكان السودان يخرج من الادوار الاولى 
للبطولات الافريقية سواء ان كان على مستوى الاندية او المنتخب ولكن الان هناك فرق تقدم مستويات جيدة 
وتهزم القمة وتتعادل معها وهذا شئ جيد وفي مصلحة الكرة السودانية ودليل على ان الكرة السودانية بدأت تسترد عافيتها 
وسوف نشاهد ايجابيات ذلك في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله
خاصة وان الدوري مازال في خطواته الاولى 
ويبدو اننا موعودين بدوري ممتاز ساخن في هذا العام 
على فكره 
قناة الجزيرة هي الخاسر الاول بعدم تلفزة مباريات اليوم
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بداية غير موفقه للزعيم فى الدورى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*مافى عوجه تب
والخير فى مااختاره الله
ده امتحان
ولازم نصبر عليهو
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*المره دي الهلال والمريخ اشوفو ليهم بلد
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

الجماهير بأكملها تصفق وما احلاها من روح رياضية عالية دروس وعبر 



هنا نصفق ليها وهناك يشترونا بالحجارالله يسامح الكان السبب
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*نحمد الله علي كل حال هاردلك المريخ مبروك الامل بس يجب ان نصحي من الثبات العميق اكبر خطاء ابعاد المدرب لاكرم في اللحظات الحرجه ممكن العقاب يكون مادي وخصم من الراتب لكن البرازيلي الله يدينا خيرو الناس شكرتو رقد سلطة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مافي عوجه 
ربنا يسهل
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

درس جديد 
فجماهير المريخ تصفق لفرقة الامل 
برافو جماهير المريخ 
فقدر المريخ اليوم هو ان يخسر وهذا ما قدره الله سبحانه وتعالى 
لذا يجب ان تاخذ الامور مجراها الطبيعي 
وعلى لاعبي المريخ الجلوس مع مدربهم لمعرفة الحاصل وتدارك الامر
والاستفادة من الدرس قدر الامكان وعدم تكرار ما حدث في المرات القادمة باذن الله
جميل ان تكون هناك فرق تهزم القمة ووتتعادل معها فهذا مؤشر عافية للكرة السودانية 
فقديما كنا نرى فرق الهلال والمريخ تنتصر بالاربعات والخمسات وكان السودان يخرج من الادوار الاولى 
للبطولات الافريقية سواء ان كان على مستوى الاندية او المنتخب ولكن الان هناك فرق تقدم مستويات جيدة 
وتهزم القمة وتتعادل معها وهذا شئ جيد وفي مصلحة الكرة السودانية ودليل على ان الكرة السودانية بدأت تسترد عافيتها 
وسوف نشاهد ايجابيات ذلك في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله
خاصة وان الدوري مازال في خطواته الاولى 
ويبدو اننا موعودين بدوري ممتاز ساخن في هذا العام 
على فكره 
قناة الجزيرة هي الخاسر الاول بعدم تلفزة مباريات اليوم



يانادر والله كلامك ده هو المصبرنا وحقيقه الليله نتعلم منك 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الشامي
					

نحمد الله علي كل حال هاردلك المريخ مبروك الامل بس يجب ان نصحي من الثبات العميق اكبر خطاء ابعاد المدرب لاكرم في اللحظات الحرجه ممكن العقاب يكون مادي وخصم من الراتب لكن البرازيلي الله يدينا خيرو الناس شكرتو رقد سلطة



الاخ ود الشامي 

الجميع سوف يفيق من هذه الهزيمة 
وباذن الله يعود المريخ لعافيته 
ونحمد الله ان الهزيمة اتت مبكرا جدا 
ومازال الوقت طويل لتدارك الامر 
والعود احمد باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

هنا نصفق ليها وهناك يشترونا بالحجارالله يسامح الكان السبب





غشان ياياسر
انته صفوى وقلبك ابيض
ومازول مضره
والله 
تلقاها فى دنياك قبل اخرتك
بس خليها على دى
الحمد لله
المابقت فى جنانا 
كان على دى هينه
وبنتحملها
لك تحياتى

*

----------


## ود الشامي

*[QUOTE=نادرالداني;388355]الاخ ود الشامي 

الجميع سوف يفيق من هذه الهزيمة 
وباذن الله يعود المريخ لعافيته 
ونحمد الله ان الهزيمة اتت مبكرا جدا 
ومازال الوقت طويل لتدارك الامر 
والعود احمد باذن الله[/QUOTEالتحيه لك اخ نادر لكن البخرج اللاعبين من اول هزيمة منو العامل النفسي سيظهر في قادم الايام وشبح الهزيمة سيلازم الجمهور واللاعبيبن وصراحه...........الله يكون في العون 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

يانادر والله كلامك ده هو المصبرنا وحقيقه الليله نتعلم منك 




اخي ياسر اشكرك بشدة 
واقول لك 
مهما فعلنا فان ذلك لن يغير من النتيجة في شئ 
وعلينا ان نتقبل الامر بكل صدر رحب 
وان نعمل على تلافي السلبيات 
لو ان هذه الهزيمة اتت في نهاية الدوري لكان 
من الموضوعية ان نبكي ونلطم وننفعل بكل قوة 
ولكن الهزيمة اتت في بداية الدوري 
واتت الهزيمة لتؤسس لمفهوم جديد لم يكن متواجدا من قبل 
ولم تحسه الجماهير خاصة جماهير القمة 
فهي لم تتعود على الهزيمة من المباراة الاولى 
وارجع الى ارشيف الممتاز حتى ترى ذلك بنفسك 
فمنذ تاسيس الممتاز لم تنهزم القمة في اي مباراة افتتاحية 
الان المريخ انهزم في اولى مباراة له وبكل ما فعله من معسكرات ومباريات وصرف ووووالخ 
رغم ذلك فان القدر جاء بهزيمة المريخ 
لذا يجب ان نجلس ونعرف الحاصل بس برواقة وهدوء اعصاب ودون انفلات او توتر 
فهذا ما سيصلح الحال ولا شئ غير ذلك 
اما التوتر والانفعال فانه سيضر الفريق اكثر من نفعه 
لك شكري يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*والله قلبنا يقطر دم
بس نقول شنو رغم كل شئ نهوااااااااااك وعلشان بنهوااااااااااااك لازم نتألم لانك قلبنا وحبنا وتهمنا كتييييييييييييير
البداية كانت كده وما شاء الله فعل 
بس نسال الله ان تكون الاولي والاخيرة
والعترة بتعدل الدرب
والله نهوااااااااااااااك يا زعييييييييييييم رغم كل شئ
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					



غشان ياياسر
انته صفوى وقلبك ابيض
ومازول مضره
والله 
تلقاها فى دنياك قبل اخرتك
بس خليها على دى
الحمد لله
المابقت فى جنانا 
كان على دى هينه
وبنتحملها
لك تحياتى




ويديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــك العافيه ويصبرنا ويصبركم
اخى شكرا نبيلا

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اخي ياسر اشكرك بشدة 
واقول لك 
مهما فعلنا فان ذلك لن يغير من النتيجة في شئ 
وعلينا ان نتقبل الامر بكل صدر رحب 
وان نعمل على تلافي السلبيات 
لو ان هذه الهزيمة اتت في نهاية الدوري لكان 
من الموضوعية ان نبكي ونلطم وننفعل بكل قوة 
ولكن الهزيمة اتت في بداية الدوري 
واتت الهزيمة لتؤسس لمفهوم جديد لم يكن متواجدا من قبل 
ولم تحسه الجماهير خاصة جماهير القمة 
فهي لم تتعود على الهزيمة من المباراة الاولى 
وارجع الى ارشيف الممتاز حتى ترى ذلك بنفسك 
فمنذ تاسيس الممتاز لم تنهزم القمة في اي مباراة افتتاحية 
الان المريخ انهزم في اولى مباراة له وبكل ما فعله من معسكرات ومباريات وصرف ووووالخ 
رغم ذلك فان القدر جاء بهزيمة المريخ 
لذا يجب ان نجلس ونعرف الحاصل بس برواقة وهدوء اعصاب ودون انفلات او توتر 
فهذا ما سيصلح الحال ولا شئ غير ذلك 
اما التوتر والانفعال فانه سيضر الفريق اكثر من نفعه 
لك شكري يا رائع



انى اشهد بان فريق هذا جمهوره فلن يفنى او يبيد 
العزيز جدا نادر الروعة عندكم باتت وسكنت والم بها داء ادروب ( ادروب ولوف )


*

----------


## عجبكو

*انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 


و مازال الدرب طويل .  . .  .. 



*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الكورة نصر وهذيمة ولكن المريخ توفرت له الامكانيات سجل المبرزين في الدوري الممتاز وقام بمعسكر خارجي و مباريات اعدادية قوية ولديه مدرب ممتاز كل هذه الاشياء جعلت التفاؤل يملانا بان نكون الاحسن في الميدان وكنا نأمل ان تكون بداية الدوري الممتاز مفرحة للهذا الجمهور العظيم والملايين التي تعشق المريخ ليس لنا ان نقول غير هذا قدر الله وعلينا قبوله .

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الكورة نصر وهذيمة ولكن المريخ توفرت له الامكانيات سجل المبرزين في الدوري الممتاز وقام بمعسكر خارجي و مباريات اعدادية قوية ولديه مدرب ممتاز كل هذه الاشياء جعلت التفاؤل يملانا بان نكون الاحسن في الميدان وكنا نأمل ان تكون بداية الدوري الممتاز مفرحة للهذا الجمهور العظيم والملايين التي تعشق المريخ ليس لنا ان نقول غير هذا قدر الله وعلينا قبوله .




لذلك انت ريس يا شيخ طارق 
والكبير كبير 
قناعتك كيفتني شديد 
لانها نفس قناعتي 
الله يديك الفي مرادك 
شكرا للكلمات الجميلات
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

لذلك انت ريس يا شيخ طارق 
والكبير كبير 
قناعتك كيفتني شديد 
لانها نفس قناعتي 
الله يديك الفي مرادك 
شكرا للكلمات الجميلات



تسلم يا نادر ويعطيك الف عافية 
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*أخ نادر مشكوووور كم كان الألم شديدا ولكن كلماتك خففت عنى كثيرا الحمدلله على كل شى وأقول لكم أن الهزيمة اليوم هى بداية صحوة إن شاءالله للمريخ 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الخير فيما اختاره الله
هزيمة البداية يمكن ان تعوض ولكن الخوف تعرض اللاعبين للضغط النفسى مما سيفقدهم التركيز لذا فالدور الاكبر يقع على عاتقنا نحن كجماهير الزعيم فالمطلوب منا التماسك وتشجيع لاعبينا حتى يخرجوا من حالة الاحباط ويعودوا للتمارين بنفس مفتوحة ويعالجوا اخطاء مباراة الامل .
نعم  مباراة اليوم انتهت بخيرها وشرها واصبحت من الماضى ولكن على الجهاز الفنى واللاعبين تصحيح الاخطاء ونسيان ما آلت اليها النتيجة وعليهم السعى نحو التعويض فى مقبل الاستحقاقات وعلى جمهورنا الذى صفق للاعبى الامل بعد نهاية المباراة فى اروع تجسيد للاخلاق الرياضية ان يضربوا المثل فى التفانى فى حب الزعيم وذلك بالتشيع الداوى فى التمارين قبل المباريات .
الوقوف طويلا فى محطة مباراة الامل ضررها اكبر من نفعها لذا الافضل ان نعتبرها مباراة وعدت ونترك معالجة السلبيات للجهاز الفنى ولاعبيه .
لن نتنازل عن الهدف البطولات المحلية والسير قدما فى البطولة الافريقية وما التوفيق الا من عند الله .
                        	*

----------

